# Bei RAM Neukauf, auch gleich Mainboard neukaufen?



## suntrop (3. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich habe seit knapp einem halben Jahr immer einen
nervigen Piepton beim Starten, und der Rechner
geht selbstständig wieder aus. Das geht meist drei-,
viermal so. Aschließend lief alles sauber.

Vor ein paar Tagen ging dann kaum noch was.
Alles in Slowmotion, wenn überhaupt. Anscheinend
lag es am RAM, denn als ich den alten 128er Riegel
durch einen 256 erstzt habe lief alles wie am wieder 
gut. Nur habe ich schon immer mit dem 256er RAM
ein Problem, dass der Rechner ständig entweder 
einfach neustartet oder einfriert.
Drum will ich mir neues RAM kaufen.

Jetzt mal meine Hauptfrage 
Sollte ich besser gleich
mein altes Board rauswerfen und die CPU gleich mit?
(Elitegroup FSB 133, SDRAM | Athlon 1GHz)

Ich könnte schon einen schnelleren Rechner brauchen, 
nur lohnt es sich wirklich? Oder einfach nur neues RAM und neue CPU? 

Was sagt Ihr dazu? 


Danke euch für Ratschläge.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (4. Februar 2004)

Im sogenannten "Bundle" (Verbund), bekommst Du meist ein Motherboard, inkl. CPU zum ähnlichen Preis, wie wenn Du _NUR_ die CPU neu kaufst. Wenn Du jetzt noch hingehst und fragst Deinen PC-Händler um die Ecke, ob er Dir einen Komplettpreis für CPU, Mainboard und RAM macht, wirst Du wohl noch einmal eine Ersparnis haben. Ich würde jedoch bis Ende März warten, da AMD, wie auch INTEL für diesen Zeitpunkt deutliche Preissenkungen planen (Cebit 18. – 24. März ).


----------

